# No ovulation 2nd Round of Clomid! did ovulate 1st round.



## babymumma6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all,

Can someone give me some advise as to wat to do next?

Iam currently on my 2nd round of clomid and on cd25 and i still havent detected a positve opk. It looks like im not going to ovulate this cycle. However, i did oV on my 1st cycle. Has this happened to anyone?

Do i wait to see if AF comes and just go to a higher dose? My cycles are alot longer while on clomid. Last cycle i went to CD37. I'm waiting on a call back from my doctor and getting very annoyed with all this waiting..

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Quaver

Perhaps you should induce AF and start a fresh cycle with increased dose?

My cycles were:

1st Clomid 50mg CD2-6 Ov CD15
2nd Clomid 50mg CD2-6 Ov CD22
3rd Clomid 100mg CD2-6 No sign of ov at CD14, cycle cancelled
4th Clomid 50mg CD2-6 with FSH inj. IUI#1/OV CD17
5th Clomid 50mg CD2-6 with FSH inj. OV CD22 
~ One unmedicated cycle OV CD26 ~
6th Clomid 50mg CD2-6 with FSH inj. IUI#2/OV CD16 
7th Clomid 50mg CD2-6 with FSH inj. IUI#3/OV CD14

Upping my dosage didn't do much good in my case:haha:, but adding FSH injections worked:thumbup:
It doesn't have to be injections, it could've been 150mg Clomid instead. I was given the choice, and took the injection because I really wanted a baby quickly:baby:

Perhaps you could get a scan and see if any follicles are maturing, if not, then get your AF induced:flower:
:dust:


----------



## babymumma6

Wow, thank you so much for sharing..

What did you do when you cancelled your 3rd round of clomid? 
Im only on 25mg of clomid it might be worth trying 50mg and seeing what happens. I don't want to wait for AF. I have to ask the doc tomorrow what I can do to induce it. 

Don't they say to not have more then 6 rounds of clomid??


----------



## Quaver

babymumma6 said:


> What did you do when you cancelled your 3rd round of clomid?
> Im only on 25mg of clomid it might be worth trying 50mg and seeing what happens. I don't want to wait for AF. I have to ask the doc tomorrow what I can do to induce it.

I was prescribed Norethisterone tablets (3/day for 7 days).


> Don't they say to not have more then 6 rounds of clomid??

I did have a break after the 5th Clomid:thumbup:


----------



## babymumma6

Wow thanks again!

I'll ask my doc tomorrow and see wat he has to say..


----------



## Quaver

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## maliah09

I had the same prob. I ov'd on first cycle of 50mg clomid and got a bfp but mc'd. second and third cycles no ov. My clomid was upped to 100mg.
GL xx


----------



## babymumma6

Oh I was starting to think I was the only one.. I just want to start my new cycle now. Cd 26 today and still no ov.. I'm sure it's not coming this month. I will up the clomid next time. I was going to do it this month but was told if you ov on it previous it can make you not ov the next cycle.. But it hasn't anyway on the same mg.. God, it's all to hard!

So sorry to hear about your mc.. Fingers crossed for this month!!


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi babymumma
Have you had blood tests on CD21 to confirm ovulation? I'm not a fan of OPKs tbh so don't trust them - maybe you have O'd but the sticks haven't picked it up? 25mg seems like quite a low dose - 50mg is standard in UK and if CD21 bloods show you haven't O'd they usually up it to 100mg. I assume your GP has prescribed it to you rather than a FS??? There might be a reason why they only prescribed you that dosage - please check with your doctor first before upping your own dosage. 6 cycles on clomid is usually the max recommended, however, I have come across ladies on here who have had more (rare, and possibly with a break in between). I hope this helps.
GL and lots of :dust:
xxx


----------



## babymumma6

Hi tarkwa

Yeh I had a blood test and an ultra sound on my 1st cycle of clomid and I did ov my levels were very low tho. My doc didn't want to put me on a high dose as he thought I wouldn't really néed it. I'm goin to call today regarding the dose and wat I should do abou my AF coming so I can start it straight away. This is my 2nd round so I'm hoping i get that BFP before the 6th cycle..

I started to get annoyed at the opks too but my temp is still very low and hasnt had a rise so that's wat concerns me the most.. I thought for sure that clomid was going to be wonders for me but it seems not. Well not yet anyway!


----------

